
Network of Twitter bots detects surveillance aircraft in real time - jjwiseman
https://twitter.com/lemonodor/status/1266430591798374402
======
ilyas121
This is such a cool use case for twitter bots. Taking time sensitive
information not easily digestible that is of interest to the public,
automating compilation, and posting it in a way that is subscribable (as
opposed to a website you need to keep checking)

~~~
jjwiseman
With easy push notifications on mobile...

